# Rocky river



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it just me, or is steelhead fishing in the rocky river not what it use to be a few years ago??? Sad part is I live in Olmsted Falls, which means I can walk out my front door and be standing in the river in 10mins. I've had very slow action so far and when I walk the dog along the river banks I see few guys pulling anything out. A few years ago I could fish the river for an hour and catch/release half a dozen fish!! A few years ago I could stand by the dam and watch dozens of steelies staging themselves under the dam, ahead of an approaching storm, now I'm lucky to see 1 or 2!!?? Someone......anyone........please tell me steelheading in the rocky isn't dying out!!!???


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a great season last year but this season sucks....still caught 60+ fish but it was really tough....we did have the coldest winter in 70 years...that's my excuse not to mention that epic blowout....and the river was frozen solid for 6 weeks


catfishnut said:


> Is it just me, or is steelhead fishing in the rocky river not what it use to be a few years ago??? Sad part is I live in Olmsted Falls, which means I can walk out my front door and be standing in the river in 10mins. I've had very slow action so far and when I walk the dog along the river banks I see few guys pulling anything out. A few years ago I could fish the river for an hour and catch/release half a dozen fish!! A few years ago I could stand by the dam and watch dozens of steelies staging themselves under the dam, ahead of an approaching storm, now I'm lucky to see 1 or 2!!?? Someone......anyone........please tell me steelheading in the rocky isn't dying out!!!???




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I think this weather has things screwed up on all the rivers. Yes there are fish in every river but not the usual numbers. It's just weather related.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

The rain, ice, cold, snow, and floods have all had a huge impact on the season this year


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> The rain, ice, cold, snow, and floods have all had a huge impact on the season this year


Yup.


But . .. .. .


What if all the weather held the fish back ( which seems to be the case)?
Then we're in for _*one epic run*_ of fish in the next week or so!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Either that, or the weather so screwed 'em up, we _won't see any_.


We'll find out this week. .. . .. ...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

God I hope that's the case crawler

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't speak for what is going on in the Rocky River but the steel have arrived in force in some of the smaller feeder streams to the east. I saw mostly females but did see one big male caught. Most fish were taking eggs, of course, but I think the buck I saw caught took a fly.

It's about time, I was getting worried. Now I just have to figure out how to catch one on the fly rod.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Catching one on a flyrod is the easiest way to catch them IMO...you should have no problem...good luck

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> Catching one on a flyrod is the easiest way to catch them IMO...you should have no problem...good luck
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I disagree. 
IMO, the easiest way to catch one is with bait, in particular a spawn sack. So easy, a cave man can do it.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't catch steelies on spawn sacs : (....but I agree with you about spawn but remain in firm disagreement about fly fishing...just don't see the big deal

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Catching them on the fly is much more difficult than bait during the winter months when the fish are holed up and also anytime the water is dirty. When the water is warm in the fall and spring you can catch almost as many on the fly if the water is green or clear but consistantly year round there is no question in my mind that catching them on bait is the easiest way to catch fish. You have the added attraction of scent.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to start an argument 

I'd say you are both right depending on where the fish are 

I was able to find some greenish water and land fish #1 on the fly rod today. Overall, it seemed easy to get hookups but not easy to land 'em but I'll get the hang of it.










To try to get this post back on track: it seemed like there were fewer fish in the small tribs today and the water level fell quite a bit since yesterday. Hopefully, many of the fish moved back to the main rivers and the water level will go down so we can catch fish in the bigger water.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes the Rocky is not giving up it's gold or chrome I should say this year easily. Me, my son and my dad went up to the Black River yesturday, fished close to the mouth in the Black River Reservation, multiple spots to no prevail. Got stopped by a ranger checking for license. I asked him how the Steel were this year so far his reply was worst he could remember. We left there and went up to the mouth betwen hot springs and the mile long pier. Also no prevail, about 30 plus people out there fishing. We were there for about 4 hours only seen one guy bring in a channel cat, good sized though.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I catch them on plastics....bait? If scent is such an issue why not by some scent spray Fishermon?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I wasn't talking about YOU, I was talking in general terms, an overall view based on 20+ years experience catching steelhead. Why do you think most guys fish eggs/minnows/jig and maggot? Why do you think most people start out fishing with eggs/minnows.jig and maggot? I did the bait thing for years and still do occassionally in the winter. I love fly fishing, I prefer the challenge of catching them on the fly on flies I tie. I don't need scent to catch them, I do well without it. Besides, that is cheating IMO. It's all good. I have no problem with anyone catching them any way they want but I know that the most effective/easiest way to catch them year round in varying conditions is with bait. You might not agree and thats fine but you are not going to change my mind. 

Getting back on topic, had a great morning on the Rocky this morning. Water was up a little and just turning green. Got a couple on white zonkers, couple on white estaz buggers and a bunch more on black and purple leeches.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Fishermon said:


> Got a couple on white zonkers


White zonkers are absolutely killing for me right now, especially with a chartreuse estaz body, little red chenille gill and a brass bead head....Deadly!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the white zonker, my favorite color and type of streamer. Today the ones I got them on I tied with a pearl estaz body. The purple and black leech was on fire today. I tie that with a crystal flash tail, a purple estaz body, purple zonker strip along the back and a black cross cut zonker strip at the head. Black bead head and lead wrapped hook shank.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice to hear someone was out there getting them....i always like to hear peoples opinions and how and why they fish the way they do...to each his own...I use whatever I have confidence in....

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> I can't catch steelies on spawn sacs : (....but I agree with you about spawn but remain in firm disagreement about fly fishing...just don't see the big deal
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


First off I'm not being a smarty pants! Enlighten us why it is not a big deal for you?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Fishermon said:


> Catching them on the fly is much more difficult than bait during the winter months when the fish are holed up and also anytime the water is dirty. When the water is warm in the fall and spring you can catch almost as many on the fly if the water is green or clear but consistantly year round there is no question in my mind that catching them on bait is the easiest way to catch fish. You have the added attraction of scent.


I agree on that + would like to add that it is difficult to present a fly near the bottom natural drift 5-6 feet down. Center pin is the answer. Some guys fish the fly line with bobbers and split shorts but that can become a job.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I didn't mean it was easy but I find using a centerpin alot more challenging...from a casting stand point


steelheader007 said:


> First off I'm not being a smarty pants! Enlighten us why it is not a big deal for you?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

